# Prong rest question



## XFR_Jay (Apr 10, 2009)

what is the appropriate tension to set a prong rest at? My father bought a nap quicktune and I didn't know how to set it. The instructions tell you how to make the physical adjustment but not how to determine the proper setting. I use a dropaway so this is kind of new to me


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Easy......Best way to set spring tension is to place your arrow on the prongs. (Prongs should be wide enough for the arrow to sit aprox 1/3 down into prongs. Anymore and the arrow will fall through.)

OK, back to the tension....back off tension just enough so that the weight of the arrow pushes down on the prongs, then raise the tension back up a little bit so there is enough tension to hold up the arrow. The paper tune.

There is another method; Basicly you start out the same to where there's not enough tension to hold up the arrow. Now, you add back tension, but this time only enough to lift the arrow at full draw!

I've tried setting Quick Tunes that way, but never liked the way it paper tuned. Most of mine Q.T.'s worked the best with some tension holding the arrow up.

Naturally, every bow is different, so don't be afraid to experiment with tension. A paper tuner will tell you when it's too tight.


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

Try this :
Set prongs tension just barely enough to support arrow fully upright only at full draw. Now if you nock arrow and set it on prongs , they should collapse under arrow weight and come back up while you're drawing. Add just a tiny bit more tension to the spring , so the prongs will barely support arrow sitting on stand-by without collapsing.

Shoot some groups , see if they are consistent. Once again add just a tiny bit more tension to check if groups improve , but you should be good to go . Good and quick way to test it , is to quick check by shooting thru paper. If you are familiar with this tuning method , tinker with the rest tension a bit after initial setup. 

If your loop ( nocking point ) is set properly on a string and bow tuned ( timed ) You are ready to shoot ... If anything is out of whack , paper will tell you right away.


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

Heheheh , my chubby short fingers cannot match NAG's speed typing. :tongue:


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Strawberry, Glad we Pow-Wowed on the advice....LOL:wink:


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

My wife told me to take some konputer classes , but i blew all the money on 2 sets of acc's and range time. True story


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I have 3 or 4 Quik Tune 3000s and one 2000. Both are set similiar to what nag said.

Don't be afraid to the pull the prong block off the rod to help set the prongs to the arrow. I set them to split the space of the vanes.

jack70707, are you saying you're computer impaired or keyboard impaired? No disgrace there. And then many of us are directionally impaired, just like you. Your wife told you to take classes and you blew the money on important stuff.


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

Luckily I am only keyboard impaired SonnyT  - no improvement since '92 heheh. Now You see my point , why waste money on lost cause ? Better use them where they are needed the most  ( not to mention - whatta great excuse to get out of a house lmao )

One more thought on prong style rest :

Try to set your prongs to stay up roughly 45deg. or even lower ... this will lessen the kick effect of prongs bouncing back into the arrow passing over them. Many times i have seen rests setup with prongs way too high ( near vertical ) and good folks blaming the bow rather than the rest ( it applies to dropaways and blade type'a rest also ). This should make tuning easier for you , just check for fletch clearance from the bows shelf.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

I probably should have told you to set prongs so that the height of the arrow passes along (through), the Berger Hole, which is the rests mounting hole in the riser.
This is a great starting point for setting up the rest for a level arrow. That insures they'll be enough room for the fletching to clear the botton of the riser and not hit anything on the way out.


----------

